# Good Conduct Certificate in Dubai without Finger Printe?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Greeting for the day,

I have apply Good Conduct Certificate here in the UAE / Dubai when in Criminal Investigation Department, Dubai Police General Headquarters before few days back,

the procedure I knew is to complete the docs pay the fee this is what I did & then I have been told to go in room no 10 for Finger Print, but there officer told me that no need of Finger Print you come & collect after 5 days,

Can any one have experience the same I have ... is there any thing I should do or what causes he did not take my FP & told me to go...

Pls share you experience & advice...

many thanks to read it...


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you give them copy of your Emirates ID? Cos they already have the record of your fingerprint on that one so they don't need to repeat it.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Yes...I have Emirates ID Card..*

Thanks ..Amame for your prompt & helpful reply ,

Did you give them copy of your Emirates ID? = Yes I was asked about my EID card which I shown ....

I hope I should get my Good Conduct Certificate soon...

Any way can you pls advice...what is the Ramadan timing of "Criminal Investigation Department, Dubai Police General Headquarters" ........since i forgot to ask the same..

Many thanks once again in advance...


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry i have no idea about the timing. Mine was done in Abu Dhabi. The official timing was 9-12 noon, but they actually closed at 10.30. That is a normal situation in this country. Go as early as possible to be on the safe side.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amame said:


> Sorry i have no idea about the timing. Mine was done in Abu Dhabi. The official timing was 9-12 noon, but they actually closed at 10.30. That is a normal situation in this country. Go as early as possible to be on the safe side.


Hi Amame

How long is the Good Conduct Certificate valid for? The Dubai Police website states 3 months but just curious about Abu Dhabi as I need one and will most likely get it from Abu Dhabi since my visa was issued in AUH.

Thanks


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Amame
> 
> How long is the Good Conduct Certificate valid for? The Dubai Police website states 3 months but just curious about Abu Dhabi as I need one and will most likely get it from Abu Dhabi since my visa was issued in AUH.
> 
> Thanks


It valid for 3 months as well. I once read that you can acquire the same from any emirates. My visa is Dubai but my new company is in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

If you want to do it in Abu Dhabi, make sure you have e-dirham worth 50 dhs with you. I didnt have mine prepared and the nearest branch is 20 mins away driving. You can get it from any branch of ADCB, actual cost is 52. The police station dont accept cash and dont even bother to explain.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amame said:


> If you want to do it in Abu Dhabi, make sure you have e-dirham worth 50 dhs with you. I didnt have mine prepared and the nearest branch is 20 mins away driving. You can get it from any branch of ADCB, actual cost is 52. The police station dont accept cash and dont even bother to explain.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Berfin (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello Friends , 

I have one question I hopefully someone will be help me 

I need Good Conduct Certificate from Dubai , I used to work in Dubai I don't have residence in Dubai at the moment, so if I go to Dubai , 

Can I obtain my certificate without residance ?
what do I need for apply as document ? 
Moreover I waNna give my fingirprint in Dubai Is it Possible ? General Headquarters does accept that ?

Look forward hearing from you Soon , Many thanks

Berfin


----------

